# Scary Tales Playlist



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Every year right after I pick a theme for our annual Halloween party I begin work on the Playlist. I have a few rules... 1. Must fit the theme 2. Must have a descent beat, cause lets be honest, no one is gonna want to dance to Nox Arcana or Apocalyptica I save that for my graveyard outside, 3. Try to fit in some recognizable tunes if you can 4.Try to mix up genres to make everyone happy. 5.Nothing to "hard." I LOVE metal but again, it's just not good party music. 

I am very proud of my playlists. They keep everyone happy but still immersed in the "feel," weather that's zombies, haunted mansions, or vampire's ball. They get everyone dancing, while still keeping with the theme. It's usually dark, without being overwhelming. 

Every year my biggest issue is wading through piles of awesome hard techno, and metal tunes that I just can't use, though I will use them for inspiration while doing set up and prop building.  This year is the polar opposite. 

This year my theme is "Scary Tales," as in fairytales gone wrong. This year I am being bombarded with bubble gum pop, Radio Disney-like CRAP. I can't seem to find music that actually feels like it belongs anywhere near a Halloween party. The only exception being anything involving witches and wolves. That has been a piece of cake. LOL!

There's a ton of good one's in there that may be of use to someone else but I also need your help, as it is maybe half as long as it needs to be still and really leaning on the light side for Halloween. HELP!

Here is my list thus far:
"Fairytales" by Sarah Barellis, 
"Fairytale" by Alexander Rybak(DJ Lello Remix), 
"How You Like Me Know" by The Heavy, --I'm stretching the theme here. 
"Big Bad Wolf" by The Heavy, --BEST new music find during this whole process. 
"Little Red Riding Hood" The Big Bopper
"I'm not a Princess" by Marina and The Diamonds, 
"Moglis Road" Marina and The Diamonds, 
"Under The Sea" Squirell Nut Zippers,
"Howlin For You" by The Black Keys, 
"Raining In Wonderland" by Pogo, 
"Unbirthday" by Pogo, 
"Wishery" Pogo, 
"Little Red Riding Hood" by Sam Sham and The Pharoahs
"Heads Will Roll"The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
"Spooky" by Imogean Heap
"Bark at The Moon" Black Sabbath
"She Wolf"Shakira
"Witchcraft" by Wolfmother
"Walking on Air" Kerli
"Witchy Woman" The Eagles
"Nightrunner" by Duran Duran feat. Justin Timberlake
"Black Magic Woman" by Carlos Santana
"Brick by Boring Brick" by Paramore
"Cinderella"by Firefall
"Mad as Rabits" by Panic! At The Disco
"The Frog Prince" by Keane
"Chrystal Ball" by Keane
"Wolf at The Door" by Keane
"Mary Had a Little Lamb by Stevie Ray Vaugn
"Undisclosed Desires" by Muse--Pushing it I know. 
"Wild Pack" Pep Squad--Might end taken out for being too hard.
"Snow White Queen" by Evanescence

Here's a list of rejects that I would love to find some remixes darker/better/ more danceable remixes of:
"Today Was a Fairytale" by Taylor Swift, "My Lady's House" by Iron and Wine, "Fairytale" by Air, "Fairytale" by Cloud Cult, "Nolita Fairytale" Vanessa Carelton, "Queen of Hearts" by Jason Durelo, "One Headlight" by Wallflowers, "Fairytale" by Jason Durelo, "A Sorta Fairytale" by Tori Amos, "Sleeping Beauty" by The Divinyls, and "Sleeping Beauty" by A Perfect Circle.

I might also like some darker remixes of some disney fairytale songs. Thanks!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Blue Moon by the Marcels perhaps? Or Full Moon by The Black Ghosts? You could also tune into music macabre radio station to get some ideas.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Verse 13! I have so many wolf related songs that I had to pare it down LOL! I should just do a Warewolf theme one of these years. One of my favorites is "Shine On Harvest Moon" by Dave Brubeck Quartet. I will add those if I can't come up with some more "Fairy Tale" songs.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

A couple more..."The Killing Moon" by Echo & The Bunnymen. If you are looking for a fairy tale gone wrong vibe, then you gotta add "As the World Falls Down" by David Bowe, found on the Labyrinth soundtrack. That is a fairy take gone wrong! I even have a song on my website called "Masquerade of Malice". Its instrumental and more on the Nox Arcana vibe, but perhaps you could make use of it. Have fun with your party and good luck!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh LORD! How could I forgotten The Labrynth entirely!!! I LOVE THAT MOVIE! It fit's perfectly and I am definitely adding a few tunes from it. THANKS! You have some pretty awesome music, I like!

I used "The Killing Moon" for my Vampire Ball. Good song.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Dave Matthews Band - Rapunzel






Garth Brooks - It's Midnight Cinderella (lyrics crack me up)






Liz Phair - Somebody's Miracle






Los Lobos - Colossal Head






Avril Lavigne - Happy Ending


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Star Girl!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Talkingcatblues! I had forgotten "Colossal Head" from several years back when I considered this theme but wimped out. I will have to add it even though I already have a very wolf heavy list  That Garth Brooks is adorable and I can't believe I have never heard it before. Glad to see someone else with really eclectic tastes in music.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Had to do something to make Avril Lavigne more palatable and came across an awesome mashup I think I'm using. Though it may be too over the top. We'll see. Maybe I can come up with something like this for Taylor Swift's "Today Was a Fairytale."


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

I know you said metal probably wasn't the way to go, but I'm still tempted to suggest "A Little Piece of Heaven" by Avenged Sevenfold. Sorry .___.

If you're not afraid to go international here, I suggest the Japanese band Buck-Tick and their song "Doll" (a song about a last death dance. Listen here: 




I hope you enjoy at least one song! >o<


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Some more songs... these don't all fit the sound I think you're looking for, but I'll put them up anyway for anyone else who might be considering this theme.

Philippe Rochard - Wonderland (Lonely edit) (<-remix of another Avril Lavigne song)






The Boy Least Likely To - A Fairytale Ending






Animal Kingdom - Tin Man (if were doing strictly Oz theme, then -> into Billy Talent - Rusted from the Rain -> Scissor Sisters - Return to Oz -> Hannah Fury - And Your Little Dog Too)






My new favorite song: Laura Jansen - Wicked World






Katy Perry - Not Like the Movies (remix by Roma Belykh)






Christina Aguilera - Vanity (lyrics totally unsafe for children and work + hilarious)





 

Futures - Boy Who Cried Wolf






Todd Rundgren - Golden Goose






Rita Marley - Pied Piper (also Donovan, etc - cover of Crispian St. Peters?)






Edwin McCain - Farewell to Tinkerbell






Spin Doctors - Two Princes






Man Man - Engrish Bwudd






Peter Gabriel - Kiss That Frog (William Orbit's Mindblender mix)






There don't seem to be a lot of covers/remixes of the Taylor Swift song. So far my favorite is the guy doing a cover playing a rubber chicken (not kidding).


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

There are some great finds in there I have never heard before! I never considered "Princes" by the Spin Doctors! *hand to forehead* I used "Vampires in The Sun" a couple years ago. 

Even the songs that don't fit perfectly that you have posted have spring boarded me into some other REALLY cool songs. I usually don't use this many remixes but it seems a good way too get around the inherent pop-ness of some of these songs. Though I am afraid of overdoing that now, No German disco here 

I specifically added my "rejects" to my post to help anyone attempting this seldom used theme.  That being said here's some other new stuff I found. Not all of these will fit with the feel of my playlist but here it goes...


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Repo Man!!! It's REALLY hard to find music like this! Thank GOD some music that fits perfectly and actually feels like Halloween music. I was looking for that "Sleeping Beauty" song but couldn't recall who it was by. That Lords of Acid song is AWESOME!!!! Thanks for sharing. Adding both songs right away! 

Here's some more goodies for anyone who looks through this thread in the future. 

Probably too mellow but well fitting.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread is so timely because Ive been trying to collect this type of music too! Well, not fairytales specifically, but "normal" music with something spooky, creepy in it. Gonna check out some of the unfamiliar ones. What I have thats not already mentioned is;

Ludo- love me dead

Zombie Girl- creatures of the night

Stranglehold- Ted nugent

The Pierces- Got a secret (one of my faves)

Stevie wonder- Superstition

Charlie Daniels Band- the devil came down to georgia

Duran duran- hungry like the wolf

Heart- magic man

Casey abrams or screamin jay hawkins- I put a spell on you

tito + tarantula- after dark

Sneaker Pimps- Six Underground 

Oingo boingo- weird science


And these guys did some hilarious songs, one about Twilight and modern vampires and trick or treating. Though these arent in the categories of traditional Halloween music they also dont really fit entirely in the "normal" music. I think they are fun and creative, so Im adding them


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

sweetdreams marilyn mansion.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm probably sure these might not go with the style of music your going for but,

If your thinking about "twisted fairy tales" You can always look into the soundtrack from Edward Scissorhands. Some good songs that could possibly be remixed if you wanted them with more beat. Same goes for the soundtrack to Sleepy Hollow as well.

Also, with songs with words, why not look up some remixed versions of Phantom of the Opera? That's kind of a creepy and twisted fairy tale.

Idk if this has helped but it was just what was going through my mind as I read this thread


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Never thought I would say that a Christina Aguillera song was too much for a party... but bring on the Lords of Acid! LOL! Yeah it's a "grownup" affair for the most part but I have some teenage kids who may be there, as well as my parents, and possibly my boss. So the occasional vulgarity is okay but nothing THAT overly risque. 

This music has become VERY bi-polar so I'm going to operate on the old "frog in the kettle" theory. My playlist will start with the pop-tunes and get progressively darker. Anyone there early will slowly adjust without feeling overwhelmed, (hoping alcohol will help) and those who show up really late are usually there to "party" anyway so loud scary music shouldn't be too much for that crowd. Then the whole party will have the feel of becoming more and more twisted as the evening wears on.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I have finished the playlist! Thanks so much to everyone who posted such awesome suggestions and ideas! The folks in this forum are the best! This has been one of the most challenging playlist ever. This may change a little as the day draws closer but at least I have one thing done. Now, on to the invitations. 

Keep in mind these are meant to be progressively more dark/ trippy as the list goes on. 

"Magic" by ELO from "Xanadu"
"Chrystal Ball" by Styx
"Today Was a Fairytale" by Taylor Swift
"Strange and Beautiful" by Aqualung
"A Fairytale Ending" by The Boy Least Likely To
"Full Moon" by The Black Ghosts
"The Frog Prince" by Keane
"Two Princes" by Spin Doctors
"Under The Sea" cover by Squirrel Nut Zippers
"Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic" by The Police
"Little Red Ridding Hood" by Sam Sham and The Pharaohs
"Fairies" by Celtic Women
"Spooky" cover by Imogean Heap
"Into The Hollow" by Queens of The Stone Age
"Fairytale" by Jason Durelo
"Brick By Boring Brick" by Paramore
"Joker & The Thief" by Wolfmother
"Mary Had a Little Lamb" cover by Stevie Ray Vaughn
"Give Me The Night" by George Benson(Remix by DJ OzyBoy)
"Wicked World" by Laura Jenson
"Witchcraft" by Wolfmother
"How You Like Me Now" by The Heavy
"Chrystal Ball" by Keane
"Burn The Witch" by Queens of The Stone Age
"Fairytale" by Sarah Bareilles
"Bark At The Moon" by Black Sabbath
"Walking on Air" by Kerli
"Magic Mirror" by Aphrodite's Child
"Scared" by Lowenbad
"Magic Man" by Heart
"Run" by Gnarls Barkley
"Fairytale" by Alexander Rybak (DJ Lello Remix)
"Magic Dance" by David Bowie from "The Labyrinth"
"Mad as Rabbits" by Panic! at The Disco
"Turn to Real Life" by Shiny Toy Guns
"Not Like The Movies" by Katy Perry (Remix by Roma Belykh)
"Disturbia" by Rihanna
"Colossal Head" Los Lobos 
"Black Magic Woman" by Santana
"Ride a White Horse" by Goldfrapp
"Wishery" by Pogo
"Big Bad Wolf" by The Heavy
"Sleeping Beauty" by Miranda Sex Garden
"Nightrunner" by Duran Duran (feat. Justin Timberlake and Timbaland)
"Raining in Wonderland" by Pogo
"Witchy Woman" by The Eagles
"She Wolf" by Shakira
"Mowgli's Road" by Marina and The Diamonds
"Enter The Sandman" by Metallica
"Beauty and The Beast Prologue" (Remix by Salmaus)
"Prince Charming" by Jade McKenzie
"Howlin For You" by The Black Keys
"Happy Ending" (The Prodigy vs. Pain vs. Avril)
"I Am Not a Princess"(Dance Version) by Marina and The Diamonds
"Sleeping Beauty"(Remix by Disney39)
"Heads Will Roll" by The Yeah Yeah Yeahs
"Out Comes The Evil" by Lords of Acid
"Undisclosed Desires" by Muse
"Wonderland" by Avril Lavigne (Philippe Rochard's "Lonely Edit")
"Unbirthday" by Pogo

Hope you like! Tell me what you think! Thanks again everyone for all your help!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, I figured that Vanity song was way over the top, but it made me laugh so much that I had to share it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

List looks good - what with the music and with your awesome decoration plans from the other thread, it sounds like it's starting to come together for a great party set-up!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks! I'm hoping so.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Not sure how I ever could have forgotten it... "White Rabbit" by Jefferson Airplane. I found this cover that fits in pretty well with my more demented tracks.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I love Collide!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Maybe:


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

star girl, have you heard of Natalia Kills? I think her "Wonderland" would work for your theme! (DO NOT WATCH WHILE EATING)






Look at that ending! Looks like one of my severed heads...

How about Tea Party by Kerli?


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Not in love with "Tea Party," it's extremely cheezy but you're probobly the 3rd person to suggest it so I think it belongs there. That "Wonderland" song is COOL! ADDED!


----------



## King of Halloween (Aug 20, 2009)

CoffinCircus said:


> And if you know the story of Phantom Manor (the ride at Paris Disneyland akin to America's Haunted Mansion), you know how sad it is and it is like a fairytale with a horrific ending. So here is the medley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can I download that medley?? I love it!


----------

